# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة إلى قريتي...

## الأيام

كَازو...وبُعْدُ الدّارِ زَادَ بِـيَ الْـجَوَىْ على حدود تركيا , في مدينة رأس العين ..وأنا أناجي الظلام ويُناجيني ..أطلّ طيفُ قريتي  كازو [من نواحي حماة ] ككوكبٍ دُرّي , وانساب في مُخيلتي ومشاعري , فصغتُ الشوقَ والحبَّ أحْرُفَ غربة, وكلماتِ حنين , ثم نثرتُها في السِّفْر ...فأتت هذه القصيدةُ : هل تعلمـيـنَ بـأن هجرَك قاتـليوالـذكرياتِ وطيفَها في داخـلـي ؟يا قريةً كم كـنتُ بيـن ربـوعـهاألـهو , ولم يَـكُ أيُّ هـمٍّ شـاغلي !كازو...وبُعْدُ الدار زادَ بـيَ الـجوىوالشوقُ بـحـرٌ لا يُـحـاط بساحلِفإذا هجـرتُ رُباك يـومـاً مرغَمـاًسألَ الـحنـيـنُ الروحَ : أين منازلي ؟فعنِ الطـفـولـةِ والـبراءة حَـدِّثيوعن التَّسـامرِ فـي ظِـلالـك سائلي...مضتِ الطفولةُ , وانقضتْ بنعيمهاأيامَ نُـمـضـي دَهـرَنـا بـتـفاؤُلِيا جـنةَ الـدنيا كـأن حـياتَـنـامَـرَّتْ كـطَـيْـفٍ أو كـظـلٍّ زائلِذَرَفَ القريضُ دموعَه , وبكى معـيواللـيـلُ يَـمضـي مُـثقَـلاً بِتطاولِلا ذنـبَ للـكلمـاتِ إلا أنـهـالم تستـطـعْ تـفـسـيرَ شـوقِ القائلِيا قريتـي : أنـتِ الجـمالُ بأسرهفلِـكوكـبِ الـجـوزاءِ حُسـناً طاوِليهل تذكرينَ طفولتـي وصـفاءَها ؟...لكنْ مـضـتْ , وغـدتْ كوَرْدٍ ذابلِأمّي , أبي , والأصدقاءُ كإخــوتيوالـدوحُ يَكْـنُـفُـنـا بشجْوِ بـلابلِفمتى أراكِ بِمُقلتـي , وجـفونُـهاسقتِ الـرُّبـوعَ ضُـحىً بدمعٍ هاطلِ ؟وسقى الـحيا تلكَ الـديارَ وأهلَهاحُـبّاً فُـراتـاً مثـلَ غَـيْـثٍ وابِـلِ...مـــن ظنَّ أن الكونَ يُغني عن ثَرىوطـنٍ يَعـيـش بـه فلـيـس بـعاقلِ
                                                      الشاعر :مصطفى قاسم عباس
منقول

----------


## على خيطر جمال الدين

> كَازو...وبُعْدُ الدّارِ زَادَ بِـيَ الْـجَوَىْ على حدود تركيا , في مدينة رأس العين ..وأنا أناجي الظلام ويُناجيني ..أطلّ طيفُ قريتي كازو [من نواحي حماة ] ككوكبٍ دُرّي , وانساب في مُخيلتي ومشاعري , فصغتُ الشوقَ والحبَّ أحْرُفَ غربة, وكلماتِ حنين , ثم نثرتُها في السِّفْر ...فأتت هذه القصيدةُ : هل تعلمـيـنَ بـأن هجرَك قاتـليوالـذكرياتِ وطيفَها في داخـلـي ؟يا قريةً كم كـنتُ بيـن ربـوعـهاألـهو , ولم يَـكُ أيُّ هـمٍّ شـاغلي !كازو...وبُعْدُ الدار زادَ بـيَ الـجوىوالشوقُ بـحـرٌ لا يُـحـاط بساحلِفإذا هجـرتُ رُباك يـومـاً مرغَمـاًسألَ الـحنـيـنُ الروحَ : أين منازلي ؟فعنِ الطـفـولـةِ والـبراءة حَـدِّثيوعن التَّسـامرِ فـي ظِـلالـك سائلي...مضتِ الطفولةُ , وانقضتْ بنعيمهاأيامَ نُـمـضـي دَهـرَنـا بـتـفاؤُلِيا جـنةَ الـدنيا كـأن حـياتَـنـامَـرَّتْ كـطَـيْـفٍ أو كـظـلٍّ زائلِذَرَفَ القريضُ دموعَه , وبكى معـيواللـيـلُ يَـمضـي مُـثقَـلاً بِتطاولِلا ذنـبَ للـكلمـاتِ إلا أنـهـالم تستـطـعْ تـفـسـيرَ شـوقِ القائلِيا قريتـي : أنـتِ الجـمالُ بأسرهفلِـكوكـبِ الـجـوزاءِ حُسـناً طاوِليهل تذكرينَ طفولتـي وصـفاءَها ؟...لكنْ مـضـتْ , وغـدتْ كوَرْدٍ ذابلِ[/
> أظن الشطر الثانى جاء مضطربا بعض الشئ
> ولا يكن فى صدرك حرج لو قلتُ لك : ما رأيك لو كان الشطر الثانى هكذا :
> وجمالَ عيشٍ فى الأوائلِ شاغلِ .CENTER][CENTER]أمّي , أبي , والأصدقاءُ كإخــوتيوالـدوحُ يَكْـنُـفُـنـا بشجْوِ بـلابلِفمتى أراكِ بِمُقلتـي , وجـفونُـهاسقتِ الـرُّبـوعَ ضُـحىً بدمعٍ هاطلِ ؟وسقى الـحيا تلكَ الـديارَ وأهلَهاحُـبّاً فُـراتـاً مثـلَ غَـيْـثٍ وابِـلِ...مـــن ظنَّ أن الكونَ يُغني عن ثَرىوطـنٍ يَعـيـش بـه فلـيـس بـعاقلِالشاعر :مصطفى قاسم عباس
> منقول


أخى الشاعر الكريم / مصطفى قاسم
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ورفعة.
جميل ما خطت يداك .!!!
ويا لتذكر الأوطان , والأحباب !!!!
وقديما قالوا : عمر الله البلدان بحب الأوطان ......
القصيدة رائعة جدا وعاطفتها قوية ومؤثرة وهى مطبوعة وليست متكلفة لأنها فى الحنين إلى الأوطان ....
وأود أن أنبهك إلى أن بعض القوافى جاءت مضطربة وقلقة بعض الشئ كما أشرتُ أعلاه إلى بعضها وهذا يمكن أن يكون بسبب السرعة وعدم التنقيح , لكن هذا لا يقدح فى جمال القصيدة ورونقها.
وأعذرنى على تطفلى .
دمت موفقا.

----------


## الأيام

حياك الله أخي الكريم
شكرا لما قلت 
لكن القصيدة منقولة من موقع الألوكة الرسمي ولوكان فيها أي خلل لما نشرت القصيدة في الموقع لأن القصائد في الموقع لا تنشر إلا بعد أن تعرض على لجنة متخصصة في الشعر , وهذا رابط القصيدة 
ولك حبي واحترامي
http://www.alukah.net/Literature_Language/0/43875

----------

